# Mason's Wives and Regalia



## Tat2Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

My wife saw these blue slipper pins and really liked them and was thinking of getting a tattoo of one. What is the general consensus on that? She is interested in OES - would the tattoo be looked down on? I have asked a couple Brothers and we haven't really come up with a definite answer.

Thanks!



Bright Hope Lodge #557 F. & A.M.
Initiated 8-13-13
Passed 10-08-13
Raised 11-16-13


----------



## crono782 (Nov 21, 2013)

the blue slipper is an emblem worn by wives, sisters, and daughters of master mason's to sorta denote that they are under our protection I guess you'd say. my wife has the pin too though she doesn't like the look of the "masonic bowling pin". I reckon she could get it. kind of a gray area really.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 22, 2013)

Your wife is free to get a tattoo if she likes. I suggest you visit  http://www.masonicink.com  There is a photo gallery of male masonic "warm art". As far as I can recall ,I have never heard of a woman getting a masonic tattoo, your wife will probably be one of the first. I suggest that she post the photo on the website.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Nov 22, 2013)

My wife has a nice charm bracelet and I fashioned a blue slipper necklace pendant into a charm for her.


Orland Laurel #245


----------



## Ed Nelson (Nov 27, 2013)

This is her charm bracelet.


----------



## Tat2Guy (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice! Now the Patriots charm is another story  Go Titans!

I had a similar charm made for my wife's Pandora bracelet with a Hello Kitty charm.

Just a note, one of the PMs at my lodge suggested that the slipper tattoo would be acceptable without the G in the S&C. I wasn't aware that one interpretation of the S&C was more "sacred" so to speak than another. She likes the idea of a forget-me-not in the center, so we will see.


Bright Hope Lodge #557 F. & A.M.
Initiated 8-13-13
Passed 10-08-13
Raised 11-16-13


----------



## JMartinez (May 6, 2016)

Where could I get a blue slipper pendant for my lady? Any suggestions?


----------



## Bill Lins (May 6, 2016)

JMartinez said:


> Where could I get a blue slipper pendant for my lady? Any suggestions?


Your Lodge Secretary can order one for you OR you can order one yourself- order blank is on the inside back cover of The Texas Mason magazine OR the Merchandise Committee (aka "Trinkets & Junque") has tables set up at every GM's Conference, Wardens' Retreat, and other GL functions around the state- you can buy one while attending.


----------



## JMartinez (May 6, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Your Lodge Secretary can order one for you OR you can order one yourself- order blank is on the inside back cover of The Texas Mason magazine OR the Merchandise Committee (aka "Trinkets & Junque") has tables set up at every GM's Conference, Wardens' Retreat, and other GL functions around the state- you can buy one while attending.


Ok cool thanks Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 24, 2016)

Very nice.


----------

